# Money and Sex



## DesertRat (May 1, 2012)

All,

I'm interested in your experiences and perceptions about money (and power) and sex. 

For men - in your experience has sex increased/decreased along with changes in your career (responsibility/earning power)?

For women - have you found that your husband suddenly making substantially more or less money has made you more/less attracted to him?

I have found so far little change in my wife's desire and my success. In my career so for i have made incremental steps. We do well financially, but are not in such a good position to go out and buy anything we want with cash. However, i have an opportunity do almost double my salary soon. Being that I've had sex about a twenty times in the last 3 years i'm interested to see if a new found ability to shop more acts like an aphrodisiac.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I wouldn't count on it. I'm not sure what on earth made you think it might work that way. 

Unless you are saying you believe your wife is a gold digger who gets hot only for money?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

LOL With my ex, sex was inversely proportional to my income. Of course, there never was much sex to begin with, and it only declined to virtually nothing by the time I kicked her to the curb at the peak of my earning power.

With wife 2.0, sex has always been copious and independent of my earnings or employment.

Perhaps money is an aphrodisiac for some women, but for others it may just provide a way to shop more and sex less.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

If I don't want you without money I'm not going to want you with it either.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Physical attractiveness WAY surpasses any amount a man can earn -for me. 

If I married a Rich man that didn't turn me on..thinking that may give me happiness... sorry to say, my eyes would eventually gravitate to the Hot Gardner outside my window (just as an example)...I know me....I'd rather live with a Hottie in a shack, high romance living on a prayer...over a 1st class lifestyle with a man who I wouldn't notice across the room. 

I do, however, understand ...when our men get a promotion, or if they work real hard, if we're already in love with them, how a heightened respect comes over us , we are so proud of them... this can kick in some stirring emotions...yeah...


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

$100 or nothing. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_

$500 for the works!!


----------



## cheese puff (Jul 24, 2011)

from 2002 to 2009 i made 250k to 300k a year. my wife had a affair she seemed to hate me. the sex sucked and i hated it. When the market crashed or what ever happenend, i lost all my cutomers and had to lay off workers. today i make about 60k a year and the sex is great. money does not fix a marriage, if you have problems with out money you will have problems with money. i did have alot of random ladies putting there self out there, gold diggers. you could probly have more one night stands and affairs with money because the money does help build a great fantasy.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> $100 or nothing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> 
> $500 for the works!!


Seriously. I agree with Mavash. I don't check out butts for wallet sizes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DesertRat (May 1, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> LOL With my ex, sex was inversely proportional to my income.


This is exactly my experience so far!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Everyone loves to "come into money." Or is that something different? Although if I won the lottery jackpot, it might be orgasmic.


----------



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

It's like when a man is so busy making bank for the good of himself and his WHOLE family, the wife gets bored when she's not able to spend lots of time with hubby and it's possible she may even decide to cheat. I remembered seeing someone comment, "He was busy and I was horny." 

.........Then again, men should focus on his family at home because in the end money will never bring as much happiness as family..........

But then again....... a promotion that guarantees a much higher salary is hard to say no to. It's a benefit for the whole family! Let's just hope wifey doesn't get too bored/neglected!


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

I had a boss one time... He was in his early 40's. His wife was very nice (attractive and great personality) and they had 3 teenagers.
They lived in a very nice home in a very exclusive neighborhood. Everything was hunky dory...

Until....

A girl at work.. in her mid 20's... VERY nice looking... and married to a firefighter... no kids... set her sights on him. 

They began having an affair...

This was 30 years ago, back when the wife got everything if you divorced. 

The guy was sharp. He wrote her a long love letter professing his deep.. DEEP love for her. He loved her so much.. he was willing to walk away from those luxury autos... that huge mansion, the country club membership. yep... he loved her so deeply he was willing to give up all his material possessions for her.

I don't know what happened but they were suddenly no longer an item..


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm honestly not sure what, if any, relationship there is between the two. Over the years certain things have made be believe that there is an inverse relationship when it comes to my wife. As I made more and more I definitely sensed some resentment that I was making so much, and working so many hours while she was a SAHM. Also, with perhaps a small bit of entitlement.

I suspect that for some people there's a difference depending on if you're a married couple or single. But ya, I wouldn't make the leap that making more money will make you more sexually attractive to your wife.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

I worked for a man who was a multi-millionaire. he was a scruffy, short, overweight man.





he had women throwing themselves at him constantly. I ran his business, so saw lots of what went on- hotel stays, his cell bill, card records, you name it. if you want lots of one night stands, etc, money pays off.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

soulsearch said:


> I worked for a man who was a multi-millionaire. he was a scruffy, short, overweight man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's hard to make a direct correlation to the money itself. Seems to me, the personality traits it takes to make a lot of money are the same as the personality traits it takes to reel in a lot of ONS. Assertive, confident, etc... So he may have been just as successful with the women before making all the money as he is now that he has it. 

In any case, it probably has little bearing on his sexual pull for his wife. Or possibly even a negative effect.


----------



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

If a man isn't married and has a good salary, he can enjoy life of a single man with money going all to himself and do whatever he wants with it. This includes partying at a yacht, bringing hot girls home, etc. No stress about kids or a wife. This is the high life.

If a man is married and has a good salary, then balancing time between his marriage, taking care of his kids, and work may get stressful. Sometimes he'll feel like he wants to rip his hair off! But in the end, what's better than being married to the love of your life? Being a father is also better than any job out there. This is the happy life.

Men has to choose wisely.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Desert, 
20 times in 3 years means you are in a sexless marriage. 
Doubling your salary won't change that. 


OTE=DesertRat;4507330]All,

I'm interested in your experiences and perceptions about money (and power) and sex. 

For men - in your experience has sex increased/decreased along with changes in your career (responsibility/earning power)?

For women - have you found that your husband suddenly making substantially more or less money has made you more/less attracted to him?

I have found so far little change in my wife's desire and my success. In my career so for i have made incremental steps. We do well financially, but are not in such a good position to go out and buy anything we want with cash. However, i have an opportunity do almost double my salary soon. Being that I've had sex about a twenty times in the last 3 years i'm interested to see if a new found ability to shop more acts like an aphrodisiac.[/QUOTE]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

I wonder....

Women, let's pretend that your a stay at home mom (or work short hours) and your husband usually makes $100k a year. All of sudden, he got a promotion that will soon guarantee him a salary of $200k-$300k a year but he'll be busier and come home at late nights a lot. (You can imagine that he won't be working on the weekends so much or at all)

How would you feel?


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Curious_Guy said:


> I wonder....
> 
> Women, let's pretend that your a stay at home mom (or work short hours) and your husband usually makes $100k a year. All of sudden, he got a promotion that will soon guarantee him a salary of $200k-$300k a year but he'll be busier and come home at late nights a lot. (You can imagine that he won't be working on the weekends so much or at all)
> 
> How would you feel?


Proud of him for earning this promotion...

But to honest if we were already comfortable I'd rather go kayaking/fishing with him than earn more money.

I'm not sure my view is really all that relevant in this thread now I come to think about it...

I'm a bit of a hippy and I'm an anti-consumerist.
Hate shopping... unless it's fruit trees or garden tools or kayak-fishing gear.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I'd be visiting him at the office 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## akasephiroth (Jul 29, 2010)

If i won the lotto me and the wife would have a wild night to celebrate. When i'm done with school and own to a good paying job we will most likely have a wild night to celebrate. The only real thing that will change after you have more cash will be all the inlaws that finally start to come around lol.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Curious_Guy said:


> I wonder....
> 
> Women, let's pretend that your a stay at home mom (or work short hours) and your husband usually makes $100k a year. All of sudden, he got a promotion that will soon guarantee him a salary of $200k-$300k a year but he'll be busier and come home at late nights a lot. (You can imagine that he won't be working on the weekends so much or at all)
> 
> How would you feel?


When he is rich, his time and attention is also important to me. Emotional satisfaction is very important for a woman.

I don't want a husband who makes a lot of money but spends little time with me. If he doesn't spend much time with me, how can he expect me to have sex with him often? I am not a machine, he comes home, pushes a button, then I am on right away. 


When your life is already comfortable, more money only means there is a different number on your bankbook. If you have to work more hours to get that, it will actually have bad effects for your life. 

Life has to be balanced.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Curious_Guy said:


> I wonder....
> 
> Women, let's pretend that your a stay at home mom (or work short hours) and your husband usually makes $100k a year. All of sudden, he got a promotion that will soon guarantee him a salary of $200k-$300k a year but he'll be busier and come home at late nights a lot. (You can imagine that he won't be working on the weekends so much or at all)
> 
> How would you feel?


My husband has never made anything near $100,000 ... and we're a big family....we've also been debt free for 8 yrs now. 

I'd easily / absolutely choose the lower pay with* more time*.. 

In our early years up until we paid our house/ property off...He jumped at every overtime available ....then he relaxed on this so many years back.... he even told them to take his name off the overtime list... this doesn't bother me at all... I just want him to be happy... we're doing good. 

We have plenty saved for emergencies....never miss a bill, still take our family vacations... sure we could drive newer cars (ours are pretty old actually)... get an expensive cell phone plan, buy designer jeans, have more cable channels, eat at fancier restaurants, join a Country Club......but these things just aren't on our priority list.. 

We'd choose more time together....

Years ago he'd get home from work, I'd kiss him as I jumped in my car to leave for my job....he hated it.. he would complain he wanted more time, I didn't need to work.....It was probably good cause it helped us pay everyone off QUICKER back then though.... so we could take it easy.. and just relax...

We're content....with the simpler things in life.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband has never made anything near $100,000 ... and we're a big family....we've also been debt free for 8 yrs now.
> 
> I'd easily / absolutely choose the lower pay with* more time*..
> 
> ...


SA, 

In many areas, we have the same kind of thinking!


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Like many couples here - we started out without two dimes to rub together and over 18 years things have gotten better. 

I don't know that my sexual attraction grew with any financial incrrease - however - money troubles are difficult and stressful. Fighting over money is one of the leading causes for divorce. Perhaps its not that one becomes more sexually attractive by income (if so as a stay home mom I would have no sexual attraction) but that with less money troubles and less stress - time together is enjoyed more.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

DesertRat said:


> All,
> 
> I'm interested in your experiences and perceptions about money (and power) and sex.
> 
> ...


You are married lol career advancement usually doesn't apply. 

Take two twins and assume they are identical in everything, but one makes 40k/yr and the other makes 200k/yr which one do you think will get more girls?

Why do you think they have a plethora of sugar daddy websites? With no shortage of college coeds signing up everyday to meet a guy 10-30 years their senior for a taste of the rich life in exchange for adult fun and new experiences?

Look at our culture we idolize the wealthy and famous, so the question is a easy one to answer.

Being married is completely different though!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

waiwera said:


> Wow SA that's really something to be proud of IMO :smthumbup:
> To be debt free is my idea of heaven!
> 
> I've been trying to convince my hubby for the past 3ish years for us to downsize our house/property. But he just refuses to let go of this place without a fight and I don't want something this important to be fought over. We _have_ put a huge amount of work into it house and land so I do understand his point.
> ...


Hi Weivera,

I don't know about your financial situation, but if everything is fine, then don't stress about it. 

You have a house and you have property, they will go up in value. At least that's the trend now. View it a kind of investment. When you are old and you want to retire, you sell your old house and you will have more money to live a more comfortable life. 

Our apartment is paid off, but we just have a small apartment. If we sell it, it is not much money. My friend might be still paying her mortgage, but the value of her house is three times of mine, if she sells it, she will make a lot of money. If her finance doesn't suffer for having a bigger house, why not? I am not against that.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

DesertRat said:


> All,
> 
> I'm interested in your experiences and perceptions about money (and power) and sex.
> 
> ...


Here's the mistake some men make.
When you are SINGLE, money can attract all types of women. maybe not the kind that would make you a good wife, but they will come.

However, when you get married , money doesn't necessarily earn you respect from your wife, because part of it is hers anyway.
Like Mavash said, if she didn't respect you [ or was attracted to you] before when you were broke, she's not going to respect you
[ be sexually attracted ]when you get money.
Sometimes they would even go through the motions.

Your problem is not how much money you make but not dealing with the disrespectful treatment being metered out to you.
The lack of intimacy etc.
Ask yourself, should a self respecting man who is faithful to his wife,provides consistently for his family and gives her the best standard of living he can afford, accept that type of treatment?
If your answer to this is no,
Then you need to address that problem.
Money cannot fix that.

But respecting yourself enough to stop accepting bad treatment and doing something about it, will.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

Curious_Guy said:


> I wonder....
> 
> Women, let's pretend that your a stay at home mom (or work short hours) and your husband usually makes $100k a year. All of sudden, he got a promotion that will soon guarantee him a salary of $200k-$300k a year but he'll be busier and come home at late nights a lot. (You can imagine that he won't be working on the weekends so much or at all)
> 
> How would you feel?



I would hate it. More money means he will be gone more, and probably work farther from home, and have a longer commute. 


OP
When we started out, neither of us worked, well not to many places are hiring minors (this was 95-97) Over the years, we have had extended time frames where he was unemployed. Thinking back, we had so much fun hanging out and just doing nothing all day. We are both high drive, and I think we had more sex than when he was working. 

We are still piss poor, but we have the best times. His job is very close to home, I visit him at work a lot. I know 80% of his coworkers and his boss. They have seen our kids. I can just go up to his job and just hang out for his entire shift if I wanted to....and I have. 

I don't care about money, I can earn money online to buy things I want. We have what we need. We spend a lot of time together. That's what we wanted. We have been together for 22 years married for 13. Usually I get grumpy when he starts a new job, it's like aww now we can't hang out whenever we want to. What am I supposed to do now....lol. 

We do things and go places....just not every week, and we don't eat at 5 star places every day, but we do find fun places to eat at. We have a sh!t kicker car, but it's out car. We take care of what we have and appreciate what we get. 

Sex has no bering on how much money is in the bank account. We like each other. We like spending time together. We like talking. We have similar views on marriage, and politics, and other stuff. We have common interests. Our family values are matching.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I will reiterate something from my experience. Women who make mucho dinero generally get stressed out after they hit the ceiling regardless of money - so up to a point they're happy (so sex is easier) and career and income grow. Then after they plateau the stress begins... Or, if they are making big bucks they're expected to work super long hours which is also non conducive to more sex...

Men compartmentalize better also and do not bring the work issue home as much. Most men at least.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

cheese puff said:


> from 2002 to 2009 i made 250k to 300k a year. my wife had a affair she seemed to hate me. the sex sucked and i hated it. When the market crashed or what ever happenend, i lost all my cutomers and had to lay off workers. today i make about 60k a year and the sex is great. money does not fix a marriage, if you have problems with out money you will have problems with money. i did have alot of random ladies putting there self out there, gold diggers. you could probly have more one night stands and affairs with money because the money does help build a great fantasy.


Did you work longer hours when you earned more?


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Here's the mistake some men make.
> When you are SINGLE, money can attract all types of women. maybe not the kind that would make you a good wife, but they will come.
> 
> However, when you get married , money doesn't necessarily earn you respect from your wife, because part of it is hers anyway.


Totally agree, at the income levels we typically see when having this discussion.

Ideally, money should not have any bearing on the state of the sex life. But, in the real world, you need a steady income to survive. So, I can easily see where having low wage job and/or not working 40 hours a week, or the shock of an unexpected job loss, would dampen the enthusiasm for sex.

I'll even concede that, for someone really placing a premium on financial solidity / achievement, having a partner who works steadily but makes only an average wage (around $40k these days) can be a downer. That isn't me (I have plenty of stuff but it ultimately does not define my happiness). But I can see where having to get by on average wages would be a bummer.

But, when people are making double the average wage, $100k (a top 10% wage), or even more, money isn't an issue. If you make $100k or more, you are living well compared to the vast majority of people. Unless your spouse is completely oblivious as to how most people live, or has a serious entitlement issue (more than the usual "I'm part of the family too"), there is a different issue and more money won't help.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Money never crossed my mind when I was young. I was ambitious had no desire to go to school and my passion for my work always paid off in spades. I went really far in the corporate world (VP role) despite my lack of education.

I became self employed, worked my azz off, matched my corporate salary more than once and then got my behind kicked in the recession.

While all this was happening my SAHW was finishing up her degree, starting her career and has accelerated to the top of her field. I supported her and am her biggest fan. In the meantime unbeknownst to me I was becoming a Beta husband. Eventually she was letting me know, in very unflattering terms, she was the real bread winner in the family. At first I sloughed it off. She was on the fast track and I admired her accomplishment. Eventually her boorish behavior got out of hand and thanks to this site and what I have learned here there is mutual respect. She knows I will not stand for anything else.

Being a SAHD or a H that earns dramatically less than his W is not very appealing to the vast majority of women I would wager to say.


----------



## aeasty (Jun 5, 2013)

For my ex wife the only thing that changed it was a wedding ring and a baby, I think if you can keep those two items away then your golden
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Claufjdia (Sep 26, 2013)

made you think it might work that way.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

My H has been offered opportunities that would take him away for months at a time. It would kill me. I look forward to the sound of his truck backing up the driveway and the front door swinging open while the kids chant "daddy's home." Having him home each night completes my day. I go to bed satisfied that the ones I love most are all here beside me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

I'd rather downsize then ever be alone.


----------



## DesertRat (May 1, 2012)

DTO said:


> But, when people are making double the average wage, $100k (a top 10% wage), or even more, money isn't an issue.


A lot of factors to consider - even in a low cost of living area $100k for many families isn't all that much. Not if you have a car payment, house, student loans, kids, private school and need to save for retiremenet.I'd say for *most* parts of the country income beyond $100k starts to become savings and play money and things get easier.


----------



## Silvr Surfer (Sep 25, 2013)

Sex for us is best when I'm keeping her tank full with lots of dates, little gifts, etc. She's not so shallow as to require it, but you can't deny it helps her feel relaxed and connected.

Conversely, when money is tight, the added stress takes it's toll. 

So, yes. mo $$ mo sex, in our case.


----------



## DesertRat (May 1, 2012)

Silvr Surfer said:


> Sex for us is best when I'm keeping her tank full with lots of dates, little gifts, etc. She's not so shallow as to require it, but you can't deny it helps her feel relaxed and connected.
> 
> Conversely, when money is tight, the added stress takes it's toll.
> 
> So, yes. mo $$ mo sex, in our case.


I've been told more dates nights and surprises (flowers cards etc). At one point though I was spending $500-600 per month on this stuff and it didn't make much different so i quit...rather save that money for retirement if investing it in her has no return.

A date night:
$80 dinner
$20 for a desert/drinks somewhere else
$30-50 for some kind of entertainment
$50 for a babysitter

You're out $200 before you know it. And when it only pays off one in ten times you realize you're throwing money down the drain. And there's a snowball effect. Once you realize you're blowing money that should probably go into kid's college funds you spend the date night thinking about how you're just wasting money and you can't even have a good time. You not having a good times feeds further her lack of desire and before you know it the date is just an expense for her to get away from the kids more.


----------



## ThereToo (Apr 15, 2012)

I know when we're fighting about money,the resentment takes the place of sex


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

DesertRat said:


> A date night:
> $80 dinner
> $20 for a desert/drinks somewhere else
> $30-50 for some kind of entertainment
> $50 for a babysitter


If my husband spent THIS amount of money on me for a few hours... I'd want to beat him up... No, seriously... We had things we were saving for... .sure it's good to have a nice time once in a blue moon.... but I'd be through the roof pi$$ed if we went through *that much * for a date. 

Heck one could have a Romantic get away at a nice Resort for a night enjoying a "Hot tub" experience for that price!


----------



## CreekWalker (May 31, 2013)

We struggle to pay bills. Keep utilities on. Keep cars on the road. In the past I've had to pick up part time jobs on top of a full time job to help manage. 

If he got a big promotion I would have been a lot less stressed. And had to work less. So more income might mean less stress which would maybe mean more sex. Especially if I could work fewer hours OR dream of all dreams have a house keeper so I didn't have to scrub floors on my hands and knees. 

Personally Coach Bags and fancy jewelery do not turn me on. But...if we could take a trip together, just enjoy each other, some good music, or anything really....I think it would improve our relationship and maybe our sex life. 

I guess the thrill of sex in our broke back bed has been dead for him for a long time. 

I also think if he got a promotion HE might feel spiced up and more confident or something, so he would be up for more sex.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Our life was much better (sex and otherwise) when it was simpler... Even with lots of money I am amazed how much money we spend. So, simplify your life first and hopefully assuming your partner is not the materialistic type you'll be ok...


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

DesertRat said:


> A lot of factors to consider - even in a low cost of living area $100k for many families isn't all that much. Not if you have a car payment, house, student loans, kids, private school and need to save for retiremenet.I'd say for *most* parts of the country income beyond $100k starts to become savings and play money and things get easier.


Yes. I from time-to-time have that conversation with people on line and IRL - that there is a disconnect between what is a good salary and what that salary will buy. I was right at that $100k (admittedly with great benefits that made additional retirement savings unnecessary), so I have personal experience. Regardless, I think my assertion holds up. 

A few additional points:

1) I'm talking more about an individual making $100k. With one earner, your expenses are going to be lower. You don't need day care, have less commute expense, don't eat out as much being too busy to cook, etc.

2) I tend to look at things from more of a "glass half full" perspective. In your example, my viewpoint would have been "we are fortunate to own a nice home and afford private school tuition" rather than note all the things I cannot do.

3) Overall, this is more about respecting what your spouse does for the family, esp. with income where the achievement is easily quantifiable. As noted, someone at around the $100k level is a top 10% income. If you can see your spouse doing better than 90% of workers out there, and still be "meh" or turned off because of what you don't have, it's the expectations that are the issue, not the income or effort.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I think this might have worked in days gone by, but these days women earn their own money and are less likely to be impressed by their partner's earning power.

If I were a man, I'd see it as red flag if my partner's desire for me increased at the same rate as my bank balance.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I never really think about money. We never argue about it. I guess if you have the same financial goals and spending habits life is easier, maybe the sex is better too? No complaints on frequency here....


----------



## CreekWalker (May 31, 2013)

Ummm, if I thought a PHD and a better job would make my husband horny, I'd get two PHD's and three jobs.


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

Good question by the way. I never read anyone else's postings so as to not be swayed to give a different opinion.

When I met my H he was in a very good place financially. We went on fancy dates and money didn't seem to be a problem. 

Fast forward 5 years and he quit his job (due to a nasty new boss) and took a massive wage decrease. We were married by now and it seemed that he changed overnight and not for the better. HE HATED HIS JOB!!!! Actually got very sick with shingles on his hands and in his mouth. I tried to stay supportive and even got a job after our baby was born.

It was during this time that I began to resent him, and I think he started to resent me for "letting him quit his old job". Ironically our sex life was always very good, but during this time, we brought porn into the bedroom to help out. Huge mistake! He told me later that he was missing the 'intimacy' so that's why he cheated on me with an ex by sexting for over a year until I found out! BUT HE WAS STILL GETTING SEX OVER 7 TIMES A WEEK.

H today has a fantastic job!!! He now feels like the man again, and we've worked through everything....
SO DO I believe that money and sex go 'hand in hand' as to how a man feels about supporting a family, and for a woman to feel secure in her marriage??? YES SADLY I DO!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

CreekWalker said:


> Ummm, if I thought a PHD and a better job would make my husband horny, I'd get two PHD's and three jobs.


I have a PhD and it hasn't done the trick


----------



## CreekWalker (May 31, 2013)

HA agreed John. I believe if my income was better he would just want me to buy him a boat. Which he would be out on with his buddies. Which would tire him out even more and decrease my sex life even further. Statistically, without a boat, we have little to no sex, I submit that WITH a boat, our sex life would be further skewed.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

sex on a boat...hmmmmm


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

CreekWalker said:


> HA agreed John. I believe if my income was better he would just want me to buy him a boat. Which he would be out on with his buddies. Which would tire him out even more and decrease my sex life even further. Statistically, without a boat, we have little to no sex, I submit that WITH a boat, our sex life would be further skewed.



The boat deal would be contingent on a regular sexual copulation schedule.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Even on a boat (cruise ship) the nookie fairy continues to elude me with the frigid Dr. Mrs. LD... Maybe the fairy gets sea sick


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

What? No romance on a cruise ship?!!


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*note to self: only warm climate cruises*


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Given the cruise passenger demographics I have observed over several cruises one is as likely to find romance on a cruise ship as they are to win at the ships casino, i.e. not very likely. 

There are occasional single oriented cruises but the majority of passengers are either too old, too young, too stuffed with food, or too tired from excursions to even think of sex. 

We're going on a Central America cruise around December... I'll collect data and report


----------

